# marnie in labour.....



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Marnie is in labour has had 1 kitten but its still got the cord attatched to placenta which she has not eaten 2nd baby on way. Is everything sounding normal


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_is baby number one breathing ok, did she clean around its face so it can breath, if she doesn't do the cords you may have to do them, is she pushing can you se baby number 2 _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

can you still watch the labour but stay on here so we can help you.

Don't worry about the cord yet if mum hasn't done it, if you need to do the cord it has to be done properly or you will lose the kitten.

Please try and stay online if this is your first labour experience.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok we have 3 fur baies so far, all are breathing and meowing, marnie is still in labour but things have slowed down she is in her nesting box laying on her side her back legs are shaking, dose this sound all ok


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Has she done the placenta's for each kitten.

She sounds ok.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

We have had 3 placenta s yes but she not eaten them, I think her waters have just gone again! If this is possible


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Babie number 4 is born, seems a little docile compared to others, marnie is doin fine so far


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Has she removed the placenta's from the kittens or are they still attached, its no worry yet but you may need to remove the placenta's if mum doesn't do them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

if baby 4 is breathing don't worry, all is going fine.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_seem like all is going well so far. _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How are things going?


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Things have slowed down again, not sure if theres anymore at the moment,


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Marnie is still laying on her side with her foot in the air which is shaking, she is still purring quite loudly.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sorry I am popping on and off as I am multi tasking lol, so she has 4 still at the moment, all ok, _


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

nrg1981 said:


> Marnie is still laying on her side with her foot in the air which is shaking, she is still purring quite loudly.


_ are the kittens feeding, is she pushing or just laying on her side feeding them, _


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Holding my breath for Marnie and her kittens. So glad the poor little unwanted girl ended up with you. Thanks for keeping us posted.

xxxx


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

We have 5 now, she is still laying on her side with her little foot shaking so im not sure if she finished. Babies are looking for milk but mum keeps getting up so she obv not comfortable as yet, thank you everyone who has replied to us


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_she will probably settle down and let them feed when she has finished, as long as they are nice and warm they should be ok._


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh god fingers crossed it goes well. How's she doing now?


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

I think she has finished with 5 fur babies, marnie is sleeping and babies are all snuggled together. Thank you everyone for your advice and help. Will post pic later


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, I bet you are happy now its all over and all is ok, keep us posted. xxx_


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done Marnie, keep us posted, at some point soon if you havent already you will need to change the bedding underneath mum and kittens, it usually ends up quite wet and mucky x


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

I've been reading with my fingers crossed all is going well for you. Hope mummy and 5 babies are all doing well!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Well done Marnie and "happy birthday "to your babies

and well done you ,too ,for your kindness -you have brought this to a happy ending for her and her babies.!!!

Hope you can all relax a little now after the long wait for her labour to start.

God bless all the P.F members who,as always,are here to support and advise you.

Marnies fan club will be eagerly awaiting pictures.

Maureen


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

nrg1981 said:


> I think she has finished with 5 fur babies, marnie is sleeping and babies are all snuggled together. Thank you everyone for your advice and help. Will post pic later


Congratulations to Marnie and to you too :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad everything went well.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your help, advice and kind words, marnie let me stroke her all the way through labour, and I held her little foot when it was shaking for her, I changed the blankets under mum n babies when mummy got up for some food, will try and add a pic


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aww such cute babies :001_wub:
Congratulations Marnie and slave aka midwife 
Also another thank you to CC and Colliemerles for the support, this forum is fab xxx :thumbup1:


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

nrg1981 said:


> Thank you everyone for your help, advice and kind words, marnie let me stroke her all the way through labour, and I held her little foot when it was shaking for her, I changed the blankets under mum n babies when mummy got up for some food, will try and add a pic


Well done thats fantastic - you can relax for a bit now and give both yourself and Marnie a huge pat on the back - lovely picture


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes a huge thank you too everyone who has helped from the very beginning, can I just ask is it ok that the ambililcal cords are about 2 inches long, marnie gives a paws up too you all too


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The cords will shrivel very quickly and drop off within a few days so shouldn't be a problem.
Pleased it all went well for you


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you lml, one other thing is it ok for mummy cat to leave the nesting box, as marnie seems to want to walk about leaving fur babies alone they are asleep at the moment, she willgo back to them wont she?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She'll go back  Some mums are happy to leave their kittens for a while, others nip out to eat or use the litter tray and return as quickly as possible. If they wake up and start squeaking I expect she will be straight back.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My queen likes to leave her kittens when they are asleep but as soon as they wake she is straight back to them.

Beautiful kittens.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you for posting a picture, glad everything is ok. keep us posted.x_


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Everything is fine here mummy doing so well, im so pleased she let me be part of her big day yesterday, fur babies are doing fine


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If mum will let you it's a good idea to weigh the kittens around the same time every day to make sure that they are all gaining nicely - you should see an increase of around 10g a day. Digital kitchen scales are perfect to weigh them on.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello all just an update, marnie is such a good mummy, although she is not letting anyone near her babies at the moment, I am giving her all the space she needs and am just going to wait until she approaches me, babies are all fine from what I can see


----------

